# "Speckled" Eyes?



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, not really speckled, but white flecks in the iris. Is it linked to their coloring? Is there any rhyme or reason to which horses have it? Lemonade, my palomino, has them, but my dun doesn't. I never thought much of it, but now I'm curious!

Here's her eyes:


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

This looks like just little flecks of blue in the horse's iris. It may look white because the flecks are tiny and horses that have fully blue eyes have very light blue eyes. I've seen several horses that have brown eyes with spots of blue.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't even think about blue, I've never personally seen a palomino with blue eyes before.

Here's the picture that got deleted:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here ya go. Pally with blue eyes.
http://creamdilutehorses.com/images/BlueEyedPalo.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Dang it, Lemons drew the short end of the blue eye stick :wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Man you can really see the reflection of the background in Lemon's eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I tried to take one that didn't have a reflection, couldn't get one


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol I like it's it's kinda neat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

